# found a way to root EH09 mesmerize



## dsk04 (Aug 11, 2011)

got temp root with "gingerbreak" in adb shell, after having it on over night, i wake up and typed adb shell and had "~ # ". checking to see if it works again


----------



## richaoj (Jul 26, 2011)

or you could just download and flash the prerooted version from phidelt.


----------



## SRGaudio (Aug 19, 2011)

"richaoj said:


> or you could just download and flash the prerooted version from phidelt.


Exactly


----------



## droidroidz (Sep 2, 2011)

I can think of a lot of reasons this can come in handy without having to flash a whole new rom. Let me know if this holds after reboot?


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

Because flashing is such a long, drawn out process that only the few elite among us manage to do successfully...or not. lol.


----------



## droidroidz (Sep 2, 2011)

Actually no....I support android phones for my company users and it would be nice to simply root make a few tweaks and let them be in there way instead of backup / flash and redo everything for every user....not everyone in here is after a l33t setup


----------



## dsk04 (Aug 11, 2011)

SRGaudio said:


> Exactly


i have better root then that, try to umount /preinstall and delete it, i did on mine with no problem tried his and no can do, plus it does not have real root, adb shell and it came up "$" not # like a rooted device would

well you can adb shell in cwm, and it has root "~#" must be from the previous verison, cant get it in main os


----------

